# Brake Controlers



## moparman (Sep 9, 2008)

I am in the market to buy a new brake controller and would like to know what the best on the market is. I tow with a 2010 dodge ram 1500 quad cab 5.7 with a 3.92 gear and my camper is a 2008 30bhds thank you for your input.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi--I also pull with a 1/2 ton and therefore did a mind boggeling







amount of research. I went with a Tekonsha Prodigy 90185 and couldn't be happier


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I vote for the Prodigy in my Ford. My buddy has the same controller in his Dodge. We both can't imagine what could work any better.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Prodigy P3 off ebay. Brand new I found it for less then $100 shipped.

Jim


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2. ~$100 w/shipping on eBay. Wadda deal. Great controller--I also bought for $10 (same seller) the pre-made cable and connectors to connect the car wiring to the Prod. Couldn't be simpler--total installation was under 25 minutes, 15 of which were me fretting about drilling into the instrument panel adjacent to the steering wheel shaft and assembly. Finally just did it, two self-tapping screws to attach the Prod bracket, and 30 seconds upside down to attach the cable to the factory wiring harness. In my Ford Expedition, the factory connector is behind the instrument panel and a little bit up toward the windshield. It was a bit of a stretch to lie upside down under the steering wheel, but it took less than a minute.

The Prodigy can be installed up to about 45 degrees from horizontal and it senses deceleration and applies the brakes proportionately. Great design, been trouble free, and works nicely.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Prodigy P3 is the way to go. I have had my for about 2.5 years now and it works sweet. Once you get it dialed in it works like a charm. Directions are pretty easy and straight forward. Although some have had questions on how to adjust the "boost" setings. The P3 alows you to set up some predetermined boost based upon your seetings and performance. If you have any questions







give us a holler.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Prodigy. Nothing else but....I had a cheap one and it was a POS. I got a prodigy with a vehicle harness and it is like night and day. Worth every cent.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Prodigy for sure.

Check my link to pictures to see how I mounted it without drilling any holes and it is quick removeable......all if you are a non-smoker.

Also, you should have a connector wiring that came with your truck which consists of a connector and a pigtail of wiring that would go to the prodigy. The connector end goes directly to a matching connector under the dash. If you do not have the connector pigtail your dealr will, and if you cannot find the under dash connector, email me and I can help as sometimes its hard to find.

Good luck.

Gary

OOPs. here is the link to the pics:

Pics


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought my Prodigy from RV Wholesaler's and couldn't be happier. Here's the links to the Prodigy Controller , for $95.00 and the Dodge plug-and-play Wiring Harness , for $13.00.

If you spend over $125.00 for your entire order, shipping is free.

Mike


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

Again, X2 on the Prodigy. Towed 8,000mi over the summer with a 1/2 ton and no problems. Have not yet tried it with the new Diesel.

Good Luck.


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

P-3 we love ours, set it and forget it...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a Prodigy for sale. PM me if you are interested.









-CC


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Prodigy P3


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Prodigy 90185.


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

moparman said:


> I am in the market to buy a new brake controller and would like to know what the best on the market is. I tow with a 2010 dodge ram 1500 quad cab 5.7 with a 3.92 gear and my camper is a 2008 30bhds thank you for your input.


I just towed my new used 2007 26rs from spanish fork utah to red deer ab canada in the middle of a terrible winter storm with real crappy roads. Used a prodigy.... worked flawless.....

HOWEVER.
2010 dodge has a factory controller available. It works with your traction control eps/abs.... I would get that over a prodigy. In fact I will get one for my 09 dodge. I have the 09 1500 crew 5.7 hemi with 3.92 and 20 inch rims.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I was really wanting to get the integrated brake controller for my new Silverado but was unable to. After not believing this story from one dealer, I contacted another dealer and was told the same thing. You can't have the integrated brake controller installed by the dealer, it has to be done at the factory. GM doesn't sell the brake controller kit as an aftermarket part. Even if I was able to get the kit, it takes a different dashboard panel. So last thing before I traded in my old Silverado, I pulled the Prodigy out of it to put into the new one. Link


----------

